# photo program



## ahoiberg (Sep 21, 2007)

wondering what anyone uses for the downloading photos from your camera software? i used to have canon zoom browser that came with my camera but i accidentally deleted it and can't find the original disc. i'm wondering if anyone has suggestions on a good one (perhaps a shareware one?) for the downloading & sorting part of digital photography. i know you can just go into your camera from the hard drive, but it seems to take a lot longer... and doesn't just put them in date folders like some programs do...

any suggestions would be great. otherwise i can certainly do it the old fashioned way!


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 21, 2007)

Picasa2 from Google.I use it instead of my
Canon software,and it works well for free.[]


----------



## beck3906 (Sep 21, 2007)

Did you look on the Canon (or whatever camera make)website for the software?  It's often posted there and usually has the latest version.

Rick


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 21, 2007)

I strongly dislike the software provided by the camera manufacturers. Their software dominates your computer for all photo uses and constantly tries to sell you stuff.
For free, you can't beat Picasa from Google.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 21, 2007)

You must have strange cameras Frank.  I've used software from Olympus, Konica-Minolta and Nikon and not once has any of them tried to sell me anything.  I currently have Nikon Picture Project and Nikon Capture NX on my computer and neither one tries to sell me anything when I start them.  Corel Paint Shop Pro X2 does because it's a trial version.

I have no idea if this will work with a Canon camera or not but here's a link to a Nikon transfer utility that may do what you want.  http://support.nikontech.com/cgi-bin/nikonusa.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=14372&p_created=1189025048&p_sid=oudWRrLi&p_accessibility=0&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPSZwX3NvcnRfYnk9JnBfZ3JpZHNvcnQ9MzoyJnBfcm93X2NudD0xMTc1JnBfcHJvZHM9JnBfY2F0cz0mcF9wdj0mcF9jdj0mcF9zZWFyY2hfdHlwZT1hbnN3ZXJzLnNlYXJjaF9ubCZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## tas2181 (Sep 21, 2007)

Having a dislike for not having control over the way things operate on my computer, I avoid the camera transfer software completely. 
Bought a USB device ($10) that I stick the card from the camera in and transfer the pics I want from there using Windows Explorer (file explorer). I can then pick and chose which pictures I want to transfer and to what folder.


----------



## gketell (Sep 21, 2007)

Ditto what Tas says.  Besides it is MUCH faster if you buy a high-speed USB2.0 card reader.  HOURS faster transferring 100s of raw files.

GK


----------



## gerryr (Sep 21, 2007)

I use a card reader with the SD card for my D40 and it does seem faster than plugging the camera into the computer.  I do let Paint Shop transfer any new files on the card and it puts them in a sub-folder named by the date they're downloaded.  I could have it erase them from the card after the transfer but I'm not sure I trust that feature.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 22, 2007)

I really like Picassa - lots of features, and it's free!


----------



## beck3906 (Sep 22, 2007)

Most photo editing programs have several installation fetures that should be customer managed during installation.  Photo editing programs usually ask the question if you want the standard installation or custom installation.  I usually go the custom route so I can control what goes into my computer.  If you go the standard route, the software will often re-associate the image file types to this software.  Going the custom install route, you can opt not letting the software control the file types.

You can easily make changes if software takes over the files and you desire to associate those files back to their original (another) program.  Go to your Control Panel, Select Folder Options, Look for the "File Types" tab, and then look for the file type, such as .jpg.  There will be a button that you can change the program that will automatically open the file when double-clicked.

Also, most software programs have questions about whether or not you want to be contacted about products and services.  I beleive software manaufaturers are required to ask those questions.  You must be careful about reading the questions as their desired response may be carefully worded in their favor.  Again, select the choice as to whether or not you want emails, paper mails, or phone calls.

I run the Canon software and find it very useful for its purpose.

Rick


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />You must have strange cameras Frank.  I've used software from Olympus, Konica-Minolta and Nikon and not once has any of them tried to sell me anything.  I currently have Nikon Picture Project and Nikon Capture NX on my computer and neither one tries to sell me anything when I start them.  Corel Paint Shop Pro X2 does because it's a trial version.
> 
> I have no idea if this will work with a Canon camera or not but here's a link to a Nikon transfer utility that may do what you want.  http://support.nikontech.com/cgi-bin/nikonusa.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=14372&p_created=1189025048&p_sid=oudWRrLi&p_accessibility=0&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPSZwX3NvcnRfYnk9JnBfZ3JpZHNvcnQ9MzoyJnBfcm93X2NudD0xMTc1JnBfcHJvZHM9JnBfY2F0cz0mcF9wdj0mcF9jdj0mcF9zZWFyY2hfdHlwZT1hbnN3ZXJzLnNlYXJjaF9ubCZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1



Kodak, Sony and Pentax. I don't know if you consider those _strange_ or not. Software with all three automatically made itself the default program for opening any photos. Selling more stuff is what they were all about. Same with HP scanner and printer software. I automatically uninstall all that garbage when I add any new hardware. I want to use what I want not what some manufacturer wants me to use. My main photo editing program is PS Elements and I use Picasa for downloading, sorting and pre-editing.


----------



## Mudder (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Can't speak for all the Kodak camera's but I can tell you about the Kodak Easy Share Z-710 because we just bought one to have for our trip to Hawaii. The software that came with the camera has 2 install methods (Express and Custom) If you read what each one does you might find, at least on the Z-710 that express install will install the software using the Kodak programs as default but the Custom install has check boxes that allow you to choose NOT to allow this. Also, the software for the Z-710 has not tried to sell me anything.

I also cannot speak for all of the HP scanner software but I have recently purchased an Office Jet 4315 All-in One and that software also has an Express and Custom setup. Using the custom setup I was easily able to de-select the HP software as the default handler. However the HP software does try to sell you ink and paper. I go against the norm and DO NOT use IE as my default browser so the HP printer manager software cannot open up the browser and send me to the web page of their choosing.

I think that Frank should investigate a little further before he makes such sweeping condemnations because he just might find that there is more than one way to install the software.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 22, 2007)

In Vista, I can easily set the default program for any type file on the computer.  I have all jpg files set to open with Windows Picture Gallery if I just double-click one.


----------

